# an old reel



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

Here's a reel that was given to me back in the 80's and the person who gave it to me said it was already old. I recently come accrossed it after all these years and I've never used it. Heres some info about it:

IT's an Olympic, Model Spark 200, Hurrican Spark No. 3200. It has some "powerful ball bearing gearing system."

Anybody ever remember these old reels and if they are any good? I think I'll buy a pole for it for this summer and see how it performs.

<img src="http://members.cox.net/ewhistler/reel1.jpg" border=1 />


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*reel*

i remember that reel ,give it a good cleaning and lube it good happy fishing


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*These were excelent reels.* 

Very durable and trouble free.

Thet were as good, or better than the Diawa reels of the same vintage.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Great Reel*

Sure I remember those reels. Just take the side off, clean out the old grease and add some new, change out the line and she'll perform like new. 

Catman.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Reels today are made mostly for the "bells and whistles".. Reels like that one and the ole Shakespeare Sigma 050 were made for durability,and built with "drags from [email protected]"...


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

It has the 'look' of a Diawa. I actually prefer the older reels, been collecting reels for the last couple of years.

Get a rod for it, I think you'll be surprised and pleased with what you've got.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jul 28, 2010)

I actually just inherited one of these reels from my grandpa but I can't get it to work. The line won't reel in and it is beyond me how to get this thing to cast out. It is on a Daiwa rod. I would love any kind of pointers you guys have. I normally use a Tiger rod, but thats just for catfishing.


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

im tryin to see this reel


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

They were great when they came out. Olympic got bought up by one of the big companys. I think they were the first with a shirted spool? I ran the sporting goods dept. in the lats 70s and still have some parts. Fish it. Enjoy it.


----------

